# Say hi to Petra!



## DragonGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

This is my current kitten, her name is Petra.  She is 56 days old, I got her from my aunt.

































And this little fella was Cap. Shoot  He ran away spring 2010, it was too bad.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi Petra! Hi Dragon Girl! She's a doll, but awfully young to be away from her mum. Is her mum around?


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

Petra is absolutely gorgeous! As Misi said, if there's any way she could stay with mum for another 4 - 5 weeks (I'm guessing mum is your aunt's cat), then it will go a long way to ensuring that she is as well-socialised as possible. I'm not having a go, by the way, but there are many threads on here about psycho kittens taken from their mothers too soon and who just haven't got to learn what is OK, and when they have gone too far in the biting and scratching department.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Philski said:


> Petra is absolutely gorgeous! As Misi said, if there's any way she could stay with mum for another 4 - 5 weeks (I'm guessing mum is your aunt's cat), then it will go a long way to ensuring that she is as well-socialised as possible. I'm not having a go, by the way, but there are many threads on here about psycho kittens taken from their mothers too soon and who just haven't got to learn what is OK, and when they have gone too far in the biting and scratching department.


Yup, it's true, they can be horrors in the manners department when their mum and brothers and sisters aren't around to curb bad behaviour. My cat, Simba stayed with his mum until he was 3-and-a-half months old, and even he can be naughty with his biting and scratching because his first human mum didn't get him used to being held and handled by people. The first 3 months are really important for framing how they'll grow up and potentially giving you fewer problems if done the right way.


----------



## DragonGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you both for your tips! 

I actually know she's a bit too young to be away from her mum, I read a lot about kittens when we were about to get her. I asked my mother if we could give her back, but my aunt is already having a really hard time with four cats and a dog with social problems - especially since my cousin is sick and cannot understand when he hurts someone - so my mother said there is no way we can give her back. My aunt also lives a little far from here and it would be hard to get her back now.

Having read about when kittens should be taken away, I've been trying hard and doing my best to make sure Petra is alright. So far she's been a nice little kitty and she eats and visits her litter box normally. She's really hyper and loves exploring around already, so I just hope she'll stay this way. We haven't had a problem with scratching or biting either - not yet at least. 

Again, thanks so much for the advice!  I was and still am a bit over-protective because I've never had a kitten this young before.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, like I said before, she's gorgeous. Good luck with her, sounds like you're doing your best for the little sweetheart. You might like to mention to your aunt that it might be a good idea to get her cat spayed


----------



## DragonGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Misi said:


> Well, like I said before, she's gorgeous. Good luck with her, sounds like you're doing your best for the little sweetheart. You might like to mention to your aunt that it might be a good idea to get her cat spayed


Thanks, Misi!  I'll go tell my mother to tell her now, it is a good idea.


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

DragonGirl said:


> Thanks, Misi!  I'll go tell my mother to tell her now, it is a good idea.


Good luck


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

DragonGirl said:


> Having read about when kittens should be taken away, I've been trying hard and doing my best to make sure Petra is alright. So far she's been a nice little kitty and she eats and visits her litter box normally. She's really hyper and loves exploring around already, so I just hope she'll stay this way. We haven't had a problem with scratching or biting either - not yet at least.


Cool, sounds like she's in good hands! And it's a bit of a generalisation to say that kittens taken early from their mothers will all be difficult, that's obviously not always the case. Looks like you have a little gem with Petra, I'm quite jealous actually.. :001_tt1:


----------



## DragonGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Misi said:


> Good luck


Good news, Misi! My aunt will have her spayed as soon as she can; she couldn't manage to fit it in before her cat got pregnant, but at least I got to have my little kitten now with me.  But it's good, she'll be spayed soon.



Philski said:


> Cool, sounds like she's in good hands! And it's a bit of a generalisation to say that kittens taken early from their mothers will all be difficult, that's obviously not always the case. Looks like you have a little gem with Petra, I'm quite jealous actually.. :001_tt1:


Thank you!  I really think she's special, she's managed to adjust so much in only a few days! Let's hope she will be this calm when she grows to be a nice kitty cat as well


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

DragonGirl said:


>


This pic, love it, love her! Awwwwww she is soooooooooooo cute :001_tt1:

Wondering if Benji is feeling paternal in any way shape or form now :lol:


----------



## DragonGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you, she said "Meow." 

You mean because he has you? Probably.


----------

